
Hulu! Where are you? - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2008/02/04/hulu-where-are-you/
======
goofygrin
I wonder if Hulu doesn't have to pay the content owners until it's out of
Beta?

I know that if I had that sort of thing in my agreements I'd be in beta for a
looooooooong time :)

~~~
seshadripv
Hulu is out of beta already. This article is about 2 months old...

~~~
goofygrin
Doh!

That's what I get for not watching much tv :)

